# Front-End-Loader Hydraulics



## kylearino

Best way to be able to free up the hydraulics so the attachment on the loader is resting on the ground with its own weight? So the attachment will raise and lower while driving, against the contour of terrain one is on. I would like to accomplish this option without unhooking hydraulic hoses. Basically I am wanting to know if adding a valve apparatus is the best way? Plus I would like to be able to control it from the operator’s seat. Wether that be by mechanical, or electrical switching means!


----------



## dozer966

Welcome to the form Kylearino. 
If I understand you would like a float function on the main boom of your loader. You will need to buy a two spool valve with the float function on one of the spools. The float is accomplished by locking the stick at the end of its stroke which opens both ports on the selected function with no HYD pressure which allows the boom to raise or lower as the contour of the ground raise or lower.
If you wish to add an other functions on the boom get a 3 spool valve. Also if you want to add a second set of valves ( remotes) for the rear of the tractor get a valve for the loader that also has power beyond capabilitie. Also you must know how menny gallons per minute your pump is so you can get the valve of appropriate size.

Hopefully I was clear enough but if not please ask more questions and one of our members will assist you if I'm not around

Good luck


----------



## Fedup

What you described is indeed what a "float" function is designed for. As for the BEST way to accomplish this, one would need to know what your current tractor/loader/hydraulic configuration consists of. The above mentioned options MAY be exactly what you need, but could also be overkill in spades. A description of what you're working with would be helpful.


----------



## dozer966

Fedup is Wright I do tend to go overkill


----------



## kylearino

I have a New Holland TZ 25 DA sub compact tractor. All factory provided equipment. Yes I would like a third function on the front—end-loader and remotes for the rear 3point attachments. My tractor has float option on the front-end-loader, but as I understood the option, the front-end-loader control handle stays in place until full travel has been met then it kicks out into the neutral position.


----------



## dozer966

From what you are describing it sounds like an auto level feature


----------



## ck3510hb

I agree dozer, it does sound like self leveling bucket. I never considered that to be an add on option but would like to have it on mine also. If any of you have seen the picture with the log on a operators lap, you know why it should be on all or most tractors-loaders.


----------



## Fedup

I disagree. A float function will not return to neutral until the operator moves the control lever. A hydraulic detent valve will self cancel when system pressure reaches a predetermined point. If this is a factory installed loader/valve it will not have a detented valve.

If you currently have a float function, I'm wondering why it doesn't perform? In many cases the float feature may have a limited travel due to the volume difference on opposite ends of the cylinders. If you feel you need more travel than you currently experience, then maybe some sort of custom plumbing arrangement might help.


----------



## ck3510hb

Fed up, you got me, I overlooked the return to neutral part. On re-reading I also wonder what he means by full travel then kicks to neutral, does that mean hold its position or release pressure which would dump the load. I must say I have used hyd. for years and still do not understand all the functions and terminology. Grew up working with dad on the farm with four legged horsepower.


----------



## Fedup

I too am a bit lost on the "kicks out into neutral" part of the original post. I can only assume he's probably mistaken on that, or he's expecting something he doesn't have.


----------



## DaveLahti1946

Fedup said:


> I too am a bit lost on the "kicks out into neutral" part of the original post. I can only assume he's probably mistaken on that, or he's expecting something he doesn't have.


This may be referring to a detente valve , like is used on some log spliters


----------



## ck3510hb

Dave; What would be the purpose and safety concerns?


----------



## DaveLahti1946

The purpose does not exist as far as I`m concerned, may be a replacement done in a pinch situation . A decent valve can be had with both ways pressure released but I cant imagine a purpose , in my world, 
One way are , of course used on splitters


----------



## Groo

how would a valve know where the bucket is without some sort of position monitoring?


----------



## pogobill

I've used plenty of loaders with the auto bucket leveller that kicks the stick out when the bucket is level and have the float option on the boom. Not sure I've ever seen it referred to on a tractor though.


----------



## Eron

I have the float function and it keeps constant downward pressure on the boom. When back dragging it works great. When scooping it does not stop digging in. I have to feather the bucket as I go forward or it tends to dig in. If I had a self leveling bucket, which I don’t, the combination of float and self leveling would likely allow me to scrape effectively going forward without digging in. As a new tractor owner it took a while for me to understand the relationship between these functions.

In my tractor the float function is accessed by pushing the bucket control stick forward which lowers the bucket. Push it further forward and it goes into the float function. You will feel it click. Remember when back dragging don’t tilt your bucket past 45 deg so you don’t damaged your hydraulic cylinders.

Update: I learned the float disconnects the hydraulics so the weight of the bucket applied downward pressure. Floating with a full bucket will give you more pressure. You also do NOT want to float going forward per the equipment instructor.


----------

